# Wines and Keg



## Igorwine (Nov 7, 2006)

While I want to start wine making (along with my brewing), my father-in-law and a friend at work are hard-core wine makers. 

My friend at work after seeing my beer kegging equipment, was inquiring about kegging wine.

Do anyone have any experience with this? This would also be great for me as I wouldn't have to purchase any bottles since I already have many kegs.

Any thought would be great. 

One a side note....What would be a good wine to start with?

IGOR


----------



## Todd (Nov 8, 2006)

Igorwine said:


> While I want to start wine making (along with my brewing), my father-in-law and a friend at work are hard-core wine makers.
> 
> My friend at work after seeing my beer kegging equipment, was inquiring about kegging wine.
> 
> ...




this would cause carbination right?


----------



## Igorwine (Nov 8, 2006)

Well....yes i guess it would add some, but if you kept the PSI low enough to only push the beer through it may not be noticable.....It may not go very fast but even 1 PSI should move the wine.

The only other thing i've heard is using Nitrogen instead of CO2. Again I don't know enought about it....and I may just be crazy....well there's no question there.

IGOR


----------



## OGB (Nov 9, 2006)

Nitrogen will still get into the wine causing an effect similar to carbonation. As long as you keep the pressure low enough, it should be fine. Another option is to build the equivalent of a beer engine that is used for hand drawn ales. You could pair that up with ultra low pressure CO2 to keep the wine from oxidizing.


----------



## Igorwine (Nov 9, 2006)

That makes sense....almost like a peristaltic pump....where it suctions the wine out by a wheel continuously squeezing a piece of tubing......

or something like that.....I think!!!


----------



## JSin (Nov 20, 2006)

If you use strait Nitrogen and set it at 10 PSI you will not have perceivable carbonation when using beer gas (25/75 Co2/Nitrogen) you have to ran about 30 psi to get proper head.


----------

